# The Forum is Getting an Upgrade! Migration NOW in progress September 25th and 26th



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2017)

[h3]*Update September 18th:*[/h3]
The forum is getting a much needed upgrade early next week which will include moving all of our data onto a new platform. It will now be *Monday, September 25th.*

This was originally scheduled for the 18th but they have found some major data errors that have to be addressed and we want this done right.

For phase 1, the forum will go offline at about noon CST and will come back up in read-only mode an hour or two later.

The 2nd and final phase will take anywhere from 24 to 48 hours (hopefully less) while they meticulously convert everything on the Huddler platform over to Xenforo. The two are very incompatible and it's a painstaking process that requires a lot of manual manipulation of data.

We have grown to over 100k members and I think it's time to do a little sprucing up, adding on and making things better.

The look and feel should be quite similar to what it is now but there will be some changes as well since it's a new platform.

I'm very excited for this to happen and I think you will be too once the dust settles.

Let us know if you have any questions and we'll try to answer the best we can.

I will modify this post if anything changes.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2017)

Bumping to make sure everyone see this.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the notice....     You've been hiding somewhere..   Glad to hear from you...   Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the Heads up, Jeff !!!

It's very annoying when a forum does something like that without notifying anyone.

Then we can't figure out whether it's a problem with our computer, server, or what's going on.

Thanks Again!!!

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks for the notice....     You've been hiding somewhere..   Glad to hear from you...   Dave



Yep...I think it'll be a good thing for us. I've been busy on several different projects, but hopefully I can get back in here a little more often after this upgrade. =)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2017)

I sure hope it's a smooth transition!

It would be great to see you on here more often Jeff!

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2017)

Bumping this up


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2017)

Pineywoods said:


> Bumping this up


Thank you, Jerry for bumping this thread. It helps to make sure that everyone knows about the upgrade.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 17, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> Thank you, Jerry for bumping this thread. It helps to make sure that everyone knows about the upgrade.


:th_wsmsmile0ly:
:a38:
:usa:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 17, 2017)

:38:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 17, 2017)

We're not getting a lot of replies or comments on this so I hope everyone is seeing it.

Here's to bumping it again[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2017)

I featured this on the homepage carousel


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 17, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> I featured this on the homepage carousel


Oh good! Thank you, Brian.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2017)

<Mumbles> Hate upgrades you just get used to how to bypass the quirks and then they change to new ones to learn.........


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2017)

Bumping to the top.

Note the new updated date for the upgrade: *Monday, September 25th*.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

Don't forget my Birthday is Friday the 29th [emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2017)

Congratulations on the upgrade from Huddler to Xenforo! Porting everything over will definitely be a PITA, but well worth it; this forum has outgrown the Huddler platform and the expansion is ongoing and growing!  I have witnessed several similar endeavors performed by both of my sons in their IT businesses; some go smoothly, but most likely most do not.  There are always glitches and bugs to be worked out, but I know patience is key to a successful upgrade!

The whole world of smoking and grilling meats has gone through remarkable changes over the years since I've become involved here.  The lines have blurred as many more functions have become available on different equipment, implementing the best of all worlds, like the amazing http://www.smoking-meat.com/camp-chef-pellet-grill-woodwind unit on your Smoking Meat Forum; features never magined in 2008 when I became a smoker!  So the upgrade will definitely benefit newer ideas and formulations to our present knowledge base!   I am definitely considering such a unit myself!  Todd Johnson has introduced us into the world of pellet smoking in many forms and the unit you feature is a fine example of what our grilling and smoking world is evolving into!

Thank you so much for your knowledge and experience in bringing us up-to-date technology and always being on the forefront of the BBQ world and providing us with a whole new platform for us to enjoy!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 18, 2017)

Pops, I've worked as a technical writer and I've seen many projects fail. Usually it's because the project management low-balls all of the factors like schedule and budget and resources, to gain approval. Then once things are rolling it becomes apparent that they'll have to "go back to the well" to get more money and resources to finish in the time span they planned. Heads roll.

Ask not for whom the Bell is tolling,

ponder those burritos rolling.

Paychecks flecked with shredded cheese

will be our common destinies.

These same hands that once compiled

now sort sauces, hot and mild.

Soon you curse your Mother's womb

as you mutter "Dining room?"

Enough of that. I hope this upgrade works well and I'm interested to see what the new interface will be like.

Thanks for everything, Jeff, this board is a great place.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Don't forget my Birthday is Friday the 29th [emoji]128556[/emoji]


It looks like you'll get to celebrate on a brand new platform =)

Happy early birthday!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> It looks like you'll get to celebrate on a brand new platform =)
> 
> Happy early birthday!


Thank you kindly Sir.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 18, 2017)

Jeff,,, good to hear from you and looking forward to the new update,,, Thanks


----------



## tallbm (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm hoping for the best!

One question though, have they people performing the upgrade provided a performance tuning plan of some sort?

That is an area that is way too often overlooked and the one that is the most problematic.  It is easy to celebrate a migration but really the celebration should come after the performance metrics have been collected and everything is running smoothly :)


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 18, 2017)

I hate changes...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding.  

I am looking forward to a better platform!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2017)

TallBM said:


> I'm hoping for the best!
> 
> One question though, have they people performing the upgrade provided a performance tuning plan of some sort?
> That is an area that is way too often overlooked and the one that is the most problematic.  It is easy to celebrate a migration but really the celebration should come after the performance metrics have been collected and everything is running smoothly :)


The migration team is handling only that. I have secured a hefty server, at a hefty price of course,  to run the forum and it should not have any issues performing me as it should.  We will keep a close eye on the metrics and do what we have to do to keep things running very smoothly.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> <Mumbles> Hate upgrades you just get used to how to bypass the quirks and then they change to new ones to learn.........


I didn't mean to scare you.........


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 18, 2017)

I wonder how many times I'll curse my computer on Monday before the light comes on, "Oh yeah, the upgrade."  My short term memory is in long-term storage. 

Glad it's happening.  Looking forward to the new platform.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> The migration team is handling only that. I have secured a hefty server, at a hefty price of course,  to run the forum and it should not have any issues performing me as it should.  We will keep a close eye on the metrics and do what we have to do to keep things running very smoothly.


Jeff sir, while your around, I was wanting to get into a premier membership. I See we only have the PayPal option for purchasing here. Is their any thought on expanding payment choices in the near future? 
Thanks in advance! Or if anyone else has info..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> I didn't mean to scare you.........


Well.. one can't take chances


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Jeff sir, while your around, I was wanting to get into a premier membership. I See we only have the PayPal option for purchasing here. Is their any thought on expanding payment choices in the near future?
> Thanks in advance! Or if anyone else has info..


This has been handled by Huddler/Wikia for the last 7 years. After the upgrade next week, I will be taking this back over and will look for a way to do this that utilizes multiple payment options. If you want to wait until then, I will let everyone know once I have something set up.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> This has been handled by Huddler/Wikia for the last 7 years. After the upgrade next week, I will be taking this back over and will look for a way to do this that utilizes multiple payment options. If you want to wait until then, I will let everyone know once I have something set up.


  yes yes! Nice!


----------



## link (Sep 18, 2017)

This is good news. Thanks for everything you do Jeff. I am looking forward to the new update.

Link


----------



## driedstick (Sep 18, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> This has been handled by Huddler/Wikia for the last 7 years. After the upgrade next week, I will be taking this back over and will look for a way to do this that utilizes multiple payment options. If you want to wait until then, I will let everyone know once I have something set up.


sounds awesome,,, have been wanting to do the subscribe also.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 18, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> The migration team is handling only that. I have secured a hefty server, at a hefty price of course, to run the forum and it should not have any issues performing me as it should. We will keep a close eye on the metrics and do what we have to do to keep things running very smoothly.


That is great to hear!

Also feel free to quiz them on their cache and compression tuning plans at the load balancing and web server layer as well as their plan for applying/migrating the proper indexes and block sizes at the database layer :)

Just some food for thought


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff.

I wouldn't know a huddler and a whatever it is from a pickup truck.  I hate upgrades but if you make it simple enough for a techno dinosaur, old fart like me I'll be happy.

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jeff.
> 
> I wouldn't know a huddler and a whatever it is from a pickup truck.  I hate upgrades but if you make it simple enough for a techno dinosaur, old fart like me I'll be happy.
> 
> Gary


 I'm with you.. I do everything on my smart phone and I use visa or MasterCard. Never had PayPal account.  Not to tech savvy


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 18, 2017)

After the update we we try to help where we can, while learning I also. Dont be afraid to pm me with questions, I will try to answer or get you a answer.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> After the update we we try to help where we can, while learning I also. Dont be afraid to pm me with questions, I will try to answer or get you a answer.


 you always help! Gold star by your name! 
[emoji]11088[/emoji] c farmer[emoji]11088[/emoji]


----------



## driedstick (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Farmer!!


----------



## gary s (Sep 18, 2017)

A Big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  for updating and improving the site. Such a great site and bunch of members

Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for your efforts in keeping this great site up and running Jeff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm looking forward to the "new" site.


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 19, 2017)

Good luck on a smooth transition from one platform to another. Dealing with new things. It will require all to let jeff know how the new platform is working and what bugs need to be fixed.
You can plan for what could happen but things change when going live. This requires all to help and let Jeff address the issues. Things take time to fix but I'm sure we will all enjoy the benefits to the new platform. Thanks everyone for the info. I got the news today. We all hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## pastafazool (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff.  Looking forward to seeing the upgrade.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2017)

By the way, there are a couple of other forums that just went through the exact same upgrade from Huddler/Wikia to Xenforo using the same migration team so if you want to sort of get an idea of how things will work, feel free to go check them out using the links below.

This would give you a chance to learn where the buttons are, how to post, where to find new posts, etc.

Cheftalk.com

TheCatSite.com

As you can see, both of the sites are formatted completely different but the forums area is the same.

Brian also has a Grilling Meat forum at grillingmeatforums.com although it was not previously on the Huddler platform, it is on the Xenforo platform. It will give you a great idea of how to start a new thread, post, share posts, etc. if you want to check it out. Also some really great content as well.

I think the more people who are familiar with the new platform before the upgrade, the better off we'll be.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 20, 2017)

SMF will be great again! Thank you Jeff for investing in our infrastructure. Will there be a Wall? A firewall and Mexico will pay?







Looking forward to the upgrades!

Erik


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> SMF will be great again! Thank you Jeff for investing in our infrastructure. Will there be a Wall? A firewall and Mexico will pay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MSMFGA! It's going to be HUGE!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 20, 2017)

As long as this doesn't turn out to be like Sales Guy vs. Web Dude (NSFW)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 20, 2017)

With this new format will we be able to search and get a list of New Threads started by ourself and others by searching under that members name.  As it is now all we can get is a list of posts not new threads--its almost impossible to find a particular smoke that a member has done.  

Hope that's  clear.  LOL

Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> With this new format will we be able to search and get a list of New Threads started by ourself and others by searching under that members name. As it is now all we can get is a list of posts not new threads--its almost impossible to find a particular smoke that a member has done.
> 
> Hope that's clear. LOL
> 
> Gary


You can certainly search using a members username and the results that come up tell you whether the result is a thread or a post. I haven't found a way, however, to sort them by type in order to lump the threads together or eliminate the post entries from the search but there very well may be a way to do that.

Search does seem more intuitive than what we have here.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> With this new format will we be able to search and get a list of New Threads started by ourself and others by searching under that members name. As it is now all we can get is a list of posts not new threads--its almost impossible to find a particular smoke that a member has done.
> 
> Hope that's clear. LOL
> 
> Gary


I just found it..

You can go to a user's profile page and there is a link that says *find all threads by [username]*

You can also do that here using a special link. To look for someone else's threads, just change the user id which you can find by hovering over there username and looking at the url in your browser status bar.

For instance here is the link to all of your threads and you'll notice the bolded part is your user id on SMF.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...date&order=descending&type=35&createdbyuserid[]=*69897*


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the bumps or I would have missed this post and thought my computer was fritzing out on the 25th!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 22, 2017)

I just confirmed that we are still on for the upgrade on Monday, September 25th at around noon CST. Should be fun!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jeff.
> 
> I wouldn't know a huddler and a whatever it is from a pickup truck. I hate upgrades but if you make it simple enough for a techno dinosaur, old fart like me I'll be happy.
> 
> Gary


I got the same problem!!

That and the fact that this Forum works better than any other forum I have been on.

And like I've often said, "The search Engine works better than Any I have ever seen".

I would think it would be hard to make a new one work better than the current forum, but I'll be here trying.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 23, 2017)

Xenforo..... Seasoned a brisket with the stuff once. Wasn't too bad! Looking forward to a more fancy site. B


----------



## foamheart (Sep 23, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Xenforo..... Seasoned a brisket with the stuff once. Wasn't too bad! Looking forward to a more fancy site. B


I see what you did there........


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 23, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> I see what you did there........ :texas:



Yes sir. It was one of my curve balls.  BUT more importantly, did ya see what Tech and LSU did today? .


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Yes sir. It was one of my curve balls. BUT more importantly, did ya see what Tech and LSU did today? .


Yeah, but whose uniforms was TTU wearing?


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 24, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Yeah, but whose uniforms was TTU wearing?



They were wearing their new Tightie Whities they introduced last week.  B


----------



## joe black (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Jeff for the heads up and for the improvements to an already great site.  I am a real goofus when it comes to computers, so I hope the new forum is user friendly or has very dumbed down instructions.  I am already full of questions, but don't have the knowledge to be able to ask them.

Thanks for everything that you do for us.  It is really appreciated.    Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2017)

Cant wait.   I am sure the upgrade will be great.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2017)

Just a reminder that the forum will go down at approximately 12 PM CST today and will remain down for up to 2 hours.. possibly less. When the forum comes back up it will be in read-only mode for 24 hours or more while the last 10 years or so of forum data is migrated over to Xenforo and all of the adjustments are being made on the back end.

It's quite an extensive undertaking but it's in great hands so I don't expect any problems beyond normal stuff.

We may have a forum open for posting so you guys won't go too crazy but whatever is posted there will be temporary and will not be saved once the forum goes live and out of read-only mode.

I will update further if I get anything new. Otherwise, see you on the other side


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 25, 2017)

12:03 here now. [emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> 12:03 here now. [emoji]127866[/emoji]


Here too, but Jeff said "Central" time.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> 12:03 here now. [emoji]127866[/emoji]


They are making the Eastern time zone wait an extra hour


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 25, 2017)

TulsaJeff said:


> They are making the Eastern time zone wait an extra hour:biggrin:


Good clock management ,team! 
Going to take screen shots to save in my phone time capsule.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2017)

Bumping one last time for the new folks who possibly missed the announcement..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2017)

Just received word that the website may not go down today if all goes well.. if it does only for a few minutes at a time. They were able to do some pre-migration work yesterday that prevents most of today's scheduled downtime.

That's good news.

Lots of things are happening in the background as we speak and the new site will go live tomorrow around noon with about an hour of downtime (read-only mode) for the final adjustments and to finalize the migration.

I will continue to update this thread as I get word from the migration team. Feel free to ask questions or comment as we go along.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2017)

Jeff I am sure you have the top in the field doing what you want Thank You

Richie


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff 
This site has inspired me to try many new things...of that I'm greatful.
Here's to hoping it's a smooth transition.

Walt


----------



## lemans (Sep 25, 2017)

Can wait.  Bigger and Better!! Thanks Jeff


----------

